# Nirbhau Nirvair



## RD1

I want to reflect more on this concept. What does nirbhau nirvair mean to you, and how does this concept play a role in your life?


----------



## Seeker2013

RD1 said:


> I want to reflect more on this concept. What does nirbhau nirvair mean to you, and how does this concept play a role in your life?



Nirbhau , most commonly translated to as 'fearless'.

What is fear ?
Psychologists believe fear can arise from a feeling of 'different' attitude towards things.
We fear what we don't know ! 
Hence our fear of a masked person or fear of clowns (Hollywood movie : IT ) 
The masked person or clown represents someone but we don't know who is that someone.
This curiosity generates fear because we fear what is different to us.
Thats why americans fear people of middle east . Because they're so different.

But if one becomes one with god , then nothing else remains . 
Then nothing is 'other' , nothing is 'alien' to that person who has merged into the infinite . 

Since god is only thing that exists , god is fearless because there's no 'other' to god whom god should fear ! 
This is the meaning of 'nirbhau' . 

Again the same concept could be extended to 'nirvair' . Since there's no one else , who will god have enmity with . All is god and god is in all . 

This is only a theory I have. I still get angry , have too much krodh and irritation towards others, I hate some people . I am nowhere near that state of 'nirbhao nirvair' .

I only tell you what I have read.

Kabeer says 
"Padhe sune kya hoe jo sehaj na mileo soe"
(What use of collecting knowledge, reading and listening , if one does not attain to that state of peace)


----------



## Harry Haller

A man who does not love, has nothing to fear


----------



## RD1

Harry Haller said:


> A man who does not love, has nothing to fear



So with love comes fear?
 


Seeker2013 said:


> Since god is only thing that exists , god is fearless because there's no 'other' to god whom god should fear !
> This is the meaning of 'nirbhau' .
> 
> Again the same concept could be extended to 'nirvair' . Since there's no one else , who will god have enmity with . All is god and god is in all .



It all comes back to oneness, and how a perceived "other" is simply an illusion. So then why should we fear or hate anything if everything is an extension of the One.
It is so easy though, to become entangled in the illusion.


----------



## Harry Haller

RD1 said:


> So with love comes fear?
> 
> 
> It all comes back to oneness, and how a perceived "other" is simply an illusion. So then why should we fear or hate anything if everything is an extension of the One.
> It is so easy though, to become entangled in the illusion.



yes, with love comes fear of loss. 

in that case it is the state of nothing we should be aiming for, rather than love?


----------



## RD1

Harry Haller said:


> yes, with love comes fear of loss.
> 
> in that case it is the state of nothing we should be aiming for, rather than love?



I think if we can learn to love truly unconditionally, without attachment, and without expectation, and just letting it be, then there is no fear. 

Reminds me of the Osho quote: 
“If you love a flower, don’t pick it up.
Because if you pick it up it dies and it ceases to be what you love.
So if you love a flower, let it be.
Love is not about possession.
Love is about appreciation.”


----------



## Seeker2013

When you have a tiger in front of you , roaring , and you're soiling your pants, its hard to see the one god in that lion. You can't be nirbhau then ! lol

Only if you have accomplised spiritual peak, then only one can be calm in this situation 
otherwise not.

Such incidents sift out fake ones from real ones (spiritually wise)


----------



## Harry Haller

who said anything about spiritual calm in these situations, run like hell.
 


RD1 said:


> I think if we can learn to love truly unconditionally, without attachment, and without expectation, and just letting it be, then there is no fear.



how does one show this love?


----------



## swarn bains

bhau means concern, as they say menu kee bhau je he is rich. nirbhau means have no concern, carefree, could not careless lokking over the shoulder etc but bhe bhao bhai they are all interchangeable depending upon the flow of the stanza


----------



## Pathfinder

A personal view, of my constrained understanding.

Nirbhou...
A state beyond the perceived fear of the possible rejection of one's love...

Nirvair...
A state beyond the perceived hate of the self or the other that would follow the possible rejection...

We have to vanquish these two states to get to the realms of love. (Love is true, else it is not love). As long as we don't conquer the fear and hate of rejection we can never be loved. To be loved back, that is a pre-requisite.

Love, Akaal, embraces us as soon as we vanquish these two states - fear and hate.

Nirbhou, nirvair, Akaal Moorath...

Just my two cents... and this half -
"we use death as an excuse to betray life...".


----------



## swarn bains

seeker2013 said:
			
		

> When you have a tiger in front of you , roaring , and you're soiling your pants, its hard to see the one god in that lion. You can't be nirbhau then ! lol
> 
> Only if you have accomplished spiritual peak, then only one can be calm in this situation
> otherwise not.
> 
> Such incidents sift out fake ones from real ones (spiritually wise)



seeker jee. I had a tiger roaring and jumped to pick me up and then I fired a muzzle loader gun and killed. the beast long time ago . but nirbhao is not fear
it is carefreeness, unconcerned or does not look over your shoulder  bhe is fear


----------

